# 'A' Class... Rapido or Hymer



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello All,

I've been researching 'A' Class motorhomes recently and quite like the Rapido 90 series.

I've also looked at Carthago and Hymer, which both look like quality vans but I'm struggling to see how they can justify the extra expenditure over and above the Rapidos.

A similar specification Carthago or Hymer seems to be several thousand pounds (maybe as much as £10000) more than a Rapido.

If I were to buy one of the German makes, can any one please help me with what additional benefits I will get for the extra outlay?

Thanks, 

Mike.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

G7UXG said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been researching 'A' Class motorhomes recently and quite like the Rapido 90 series.
> 
> ...


All I can say is check the payloads of the Rapidos VERY carefully

tony


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Tony,

I should have said, I'd be looking at the heavy chassis and a 3.0L engine on any of them, so payload is not a problem.

I'm thinking of a motorhome around 7 metres, so without the heavy chassis payload is a bit tight (for me) on any of them at a GVW of 3500kgs.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seeing them in the flesh, so to speak, at Dusseldorf last year, Hymer and Carthago were a cut above the Rapido (and Pilote), but possibly not enough to justify the price differential? Check out Frankia - excellent quality (German manufacture, owned by Pilote)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

G7UXG said:


> Thanks Tony,
> 
> I should have said, I'd be looking at the heavy chassis and a 3.0L engine on any of them, so payload is not a problem.
> 
> ...


Even so Mike, still be careful, Rapido have a reputation as regards weight problems,:wink2:

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike,

Check out Travelworlds site at Telford, they still have a Hymer 690 and a 680 for sale, best part of a tonne payload.

http://www.motorhomes.co.uk/

Not the 115k versions

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Even so Mike, still be careful, Rapido have a reputation as regards weight problems,:wink2:
> 
> tony


indeed so!


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

deleted (misssed the A class bit)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you can't see the difference does it matter?

You pays yer money and takes yer choice.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I've only owned Hymer/Carthago. 

Both are very well built but I would favour the Hymer purely on aftersales service and practicability of design. The only reason I left the Hymer marque was because of the post-2007 exploding headlights (very expensive to replace) - but think that problem has now been resolved. 

If I was buying again I would be looking at the Hymer Exis range which are slightly narrower than the other A-class models. Better for getting to all those out of the way places.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

After 3 Hymers we purchased a Rapido. It went after 8 months. Now on our 4th Hymer. Nuff said!!!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We have got a medium size Carthago on order and even with the extra toys it has nearly a ton payload. Most of the body is aluminium so the weight is very well controlled.
Will report on the quality of finish and workmanship in a few weeks time. 

Richard.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Keithfw,

Thanks for the reply.
What were the problems with the Rapido, and the benefits of the Hymers?

Mike.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

keithfw said:


> After 3 Hymers we purchased a Rapido. It went after 8 months. Now on our 4th Hymer. Nuff said!!!


And we had a Neismann & Bischoff last time (top range Hymer) and now we've got a Rapido.

The Rapido can't hold a candle to the N&B for build quality but it more than compensates in terms of VFM. It would have cost us £25,000 or more extra at the time to go for another N&B. Could we justify that extra - no.

Like I said, you pays yer money and takes yer choice.
If money is no object then go for the Hymer (or better still a N&B).
If you like to get value for money then look at a Rapido (or a miriad of other makes).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

gaspode said:


> And we had a Neismann & Bischoff last time (top range Hymer) ).


In your dreams :smile2: do you really think after 5 Hymers I wouldn't have looked at N&B and rapidly discounted them :laugh::laugh::laugh:

tony


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We bought a new Hymer 504 B Class in 2013 having discounted the almost identical Rapido. Why? It felt better when we sat in it - the ambience knocked socks off the Rapido. It was better when we looked at the design that went into it [see the Hymer brochure for the impressive design qualities], and it had polyurethane walls, not styrofoam [Rapido may have moved away from styrofoam now] which made it less prone to water ingress. From another forum, I know the Rapido Truma 6 heater was not fitted to manufacturers design [incorrect air flow] and the toilet was vented into the garage, not outside.

The quality of our Hymer has disappointed us and is not as good as our last one. The cabinet work marks easily, the van rattles more, a couple of bits have fallen off and had to be refitted. Nothing major and all has been fixed without quibble under warranty. Rattles are muted now. And compared to other vans, the problems are hardly worth mentioning.

Now, after 18 months, we still love it and despite all, would buy it again. The £10,000 or so premium may not be worth it and the Rapido is probably better value for money. Hymers do hold their value better and there is a strong demand for them second hand.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

G7UXG said:


> Keithfw,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> What were the problems with the Rapido, and the benefits of the Hymers?
> ...


No real problems its just that the Hymers seem to be better built, better designed and drive nicer. The Rapido was good but it just didn't seem to suit us.
Also, watch out for the Payloads. Many people don't seem to worry but with all these new automatic weigh points both here and across europe, I think we should all worry a little more!!!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

bognormike said:


> Hymer and Carthago were a cut above the Rapido (and Pilote), but possibly not enough to justify the price differential


Yes that's what I thought as well hence my order for a Rapido heavy chassis , personally I thought the Hymers were hugely overpriced and the wow factor just wasn't there to compensate .. but to each his own


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

wp1234 said:


> Yes that's what I thought as well hence my order for a Rapido heavy chassis , personally I thought the Hymers were hugely overpriced and the wow factor just wasn't there to compensate .. but to each his own


Good luck

tony


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*I90*

I nearly bought an i90 but the cost of a towbar was ridiculous and the kitchen area is very very cramped, nice finish though but just not spacious enough for us


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Good luck
> 
> tony


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

wp1234

Exactly what I thought.
Have you got the 990 yet? A nice van. I looked at the 980 but it's just a bit short to have an island bed and I'm trying to keep it under 7 metres.

I'd like a 9083 but I'm told that Rapido are not producing that van in 2016.
Oh well, back to the drawing board.

Be interested in your thoughts on the 990 when you get it.

Cheers

Mike.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think Saddletramp had the 990 on the merc twin rear wheel chassis, he loved it.


Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought about a Fleurette A class. have a look on www.fleurette.fr 
see if the spec is what you are looking for.

cabby


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Excellent thread guys following with interest. Just to rock the Hymer dreamboat a teensy bit, had a good poke around several models recently at Kimberly Caravans Darlington, as the OP, I thought them overpriced and the build quality though better than my AT not that impressive. 

We are also thinking of an A class as our next purchase but something with a sensible payload and price on 3500kg seems non existant. :laugh:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Since everyone is banging the drum for their current manufacturer,why not have a serious look at Frankia's.If there is a model you like but not that happy with a certain aspect of it they will customise to your preference.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks bigtree, lovely idea but beyond my budget.
Some nice Frankias on show at the NEC (October) though.

Mike


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

G7UXG said:


> wp1234
> 
> Exactly what I thought.
> Have you got the 990 yet?
> ...


Thanks Mike , picking it up from Wokinghams mid May - fingers crossed.

Will give you the feedback soon after

Wyn


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Have a look at Knaus, we are very happy with ours......


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

Having looked at new Hymers and Rapidos, we thought the Hymers were over priced and that the Rapidos were better value.

However, Rapidos seem to be in very short supply and if ordering a new one I wouldn't be able to get what I want until December 2015 or January 2016, and there are very few if any second hand Rapidos available that fit the bill for us.

We were also told by one of the UK Rapido dealers that the model we wanted, a 9083, was not in the (as yet unpublished) model line up for next year.

There seems to be more New Hymers available that would suit us but I could bring myself to pay the extra cost

Then, after we'd almost decided to keep our AutoTrail and perhaps re-assess our options next year, we stumbled across a 2013 Hymer B614SL. It ticked almost all of the boxes and we bought it.

So, after much deliberation, in about 10 days time we'll be the proud owners of a Hymer B614SL Star Edition.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi G7UXG,
Congratulations on your new purchase, I am sure you will be happy with it.
I tend to agree with you about Rapido been better value (well on the face of it) and I have recently said so in a Barry thread!
If you get the chance, nip over to Bad Waldsee there is a free aire, showroom and museum. They also carry out service and repairs!
Enjoy your tours


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Grath.
I was reading the Barry thread this morning... very informative.

We're looking forward to it. Its first tour will be in June. Not sure where to yet. Booked the tunnel so far. We'll make the rest up as we go along.

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

G7UXG said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Having looked at new Hymers and Rapidos, we thought the Hymers were over priced and that the Rapidos were better value.
> 
> ...


It might well be the one I p/exd:wink2:

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Whatever you go with make sure it has uprated or heavy duty front springs. There is a huge after market business in doing this due to **** manufacturers and Rapido figure amongst them.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Techno, bought a Hymer (not got it yet).
Front axle is plated at 2300kgs. They're usually 2100kgs so it may already have the uprated springs on. I'll have to check.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

So, after much deliberation, in about 10 days time we'll be the proud owners of a Hymer B614SL Star Edition.

Mike[/QUOTE]

Well done good choice , we also just bought an Hymer B694 , having owned 3 Autotrails previously which turned out to be great vans . We also did look at Rapidos , tried to like them but the interiors were always a bit drab so pleased we chose the Hymer far better quality than the Autotrail but then again a lot more expensive .On Hymers new the list of extras and prices is mind boggling so glad we found a decent used van just hope it's going to be as reliable as the Autotrail .


----------

